# Niner MCR RDO



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

On the fence to get a new 2020 RLT9 RDO frame with more tire clearance and better mount options when I came across this. Available one week from today - not too heavy for a full suspension gravel bike IMHO at 23 lbs, less than a steel bike by a few ounces probably and much more compliant. Will be interested in hearing some reviews - could be my new DK frame for 2020. 

https://ninerbikes.com/pages/the-mcr-9-rdo


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm not sold on the idea of FS Gravel bikes … maybe if you do lots of trail riding, which they are not necessarily designed for. Even on a fully ridged gravel bike I've hit 42 mph downhill on gravel roads, not feeling the need for suspension. With that said … I started riding when the Rock Shox Mag 21 was a high end fork … so there's that also.

I guess for me, I'd rather have a nice 18 pound unsuspended gravel bile than a 23 pound FS gravel bike.

I can see the re-introduction of suspended seat posts and stems … which is already coming back around … for some added comfort, while keeping it lighter and simple.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Hard to imagine the type of riding where I'd want a full suspension and not rather have a mountain bike.
And if the trails are that bad (or good depending how you look at it) I don't know what I'd be doing with a 50 large chain ring which is looks like that comes with.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Hard to imagine the type of riding where I'd want a full suspension and not rather have a mountain bike.
> And if the trails are that bad (or good depending how you look at it) I don't know what I'd be doing with a 50 large chain ring which is looks like that comes with.


I think it's designed for mixed gravel events where there's a combination of unmaintained and maintained gravel. I agree a compact set up on it doesn't seem to be a good choice though.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Overkill.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

velodog said:


> Overkill.


One man's overkill is another's perfect tool.
Around everything but paved state highways, which are very few and far between in terms of miles in any given county) is basically MMR or no maintenance. Result being most miles or "road" have farm-tractor ruts and so on. This would be perfect.


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

I suspect Amanda Nauman will have one of these for next year's DK200. If she's smart. Because a magic carpet ride is just what any serious racer should want. As long as the weight penalty is within reason, and this seems to be. 

I think a smoother ride would make gravel riding more enjoyable for everyone. Let's be honest, descending on gravel is quite scary, and awfully hard on the disc brakes. This has the full suspension while still offering the road bike geometry and handling. This genuinely solves every problem associated with combining road and off-road into one bike. And I have no problem with the 50-34 compact crank. The larger crank is more mechanically efficient, and should always be an available choice. 

Let me know when the price comes down to $2k for a reasonably spec'd version. Till then, my bike stable is complete.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

M-theory said:


> Let me know when the price comes down to $2k for a reasonably spec'd version. Till then, my bike stable is complete.


At $2K or under it will be a frameset on the MCR I'd guess. Right now I'm watching for a good discount on a 2020 RLT 9 RDO frameset to build, they list at $2300.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Srode said:


> At $2K or under it will be a frameset on the MCR I'd guess. Right now I'm watching for a good discount on a 2020 RLT 9 RDO frameset to build, they list at $2300.


They pop up on Proscloset from time to time...far more often than sales happen.

https://www.theproscloset.com/collections/cross-gravel-bikes

As for the MCR, it is a carbon FS drop-bar MTB frame....it is never going to be "cheap"


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Marc said:


> They pop up on Proscloset from time to time...far more often than sales happen.
> 
> https://www.theproscloset.com/collections/cross-gravel-bikes


True, but it will be more than a year before a 2020 RLT 9 RDO shows up there considering they are first available this month.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Srode said:


> True, but it will be more than a year before a 2020 RLT 9 RDO shows up there considering they are first available this month.


I'd keep an eye out, seriously, starting New Years thereabouts.

Cross bikes, like the RDO, bought for cross season will start getting purged once aforesaid season is over.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

Get it down to around 19 pounds, and I am in.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

rideit said:


> Get it down to around 19 pounds, and I am in.


Lighter is better but if I'm riding terrain where I feel a full suspension is needed the few seconds I'll gain from dropping a few pounds is really far down my list of priorities.

I don't know how much weight a full suspension adds but in fact 19 that might be too light for me to trust. 
How much does a common sense mountain bike typically weigh?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Jay Strongbow said:


> How much does a common sense mountain bike typically weigh?


Very raceable MTB's can be found in the 18 pound range for hardtails and under 20 pounds for FS ... though, they are VERY expensive.

Finding a 21 pound hardtail though, that's not very hard and can be found in the mid range of things. Mid range for FS is in the 24 pound range.

I would think a well designed FS Gravel bike could be in the sub 20 pound range pretty easy ... a well equipped MCR RDO at 23 pounds would be considered heavy, very heavy actually.

Figure 2 pounds for adding suspension to a bike ... since many gravel bikes can be in the 17 pound or under range, a sub 20 pound gravel bike should be well within reason.

Still seems to complex for it's intended purpose and something like the Lauf front fork makes much more sense on a gravel bike with minimal weight penalty.


----------



## davesupra (Jun 19, 2017)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Lighter is better but if I'm riding terrain where I feel a full suspension is needed the few seconds I'll gain from dropping a few pounds is really far down my list of priorities.
> 
> I don't know how much weight a full suspension adds but in fact 19 that might be too light for me to trust.
> How much does a common sense mountain bike typically weigh?


My 130mm travel carbon frame trail MTB weighs 27.3 lb.


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

*MCR review from BikeRumor*

Here's a fairly thorough review of the MCR on youtube. The bike in the video weighs just over 25 lbs w/o pedals, and the pricing is $4200 to $9000 depending on build. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHDA7Lg2CS0


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Good video, show cases the bikes capability and niche - not for me at that weight though.


----------

